# Ayuda con una MotherBoard que no entrega señal de video



## yisnier (Jul 3, 2006)

Saludos Colegas:

Soy nuevo en esta sesión de PC Hardware de este foro y además soy un principiante en este mundo de las PC, por eso es que me remito a este foro y sobre todo a la experiencias de todos ustedes para que, si pueden, y no les causa mucha molestias, me colaboren y me ayuden a solucionar el siguiente problema con mi PC.
Cuando enciendo mi PC no se escucha el bep de arranque que normalmente se escucha en todas las PC y muestra en el monitor NO SIGNAL y además cuando la voy a apagar por el interruptor ON-OFF no se apaga, entonces tengo que desconectarla de la línea de alimentación. Estos son los síntomas que presenta mi PC, por favor si alguien ha tenido esta experiencia y sabe que pasos tengo que seguir para solucionar este problema le agradecería muchísimo su ayuda y colaboración.

Desde ya muchísimas gracias por tener la atención de leer mi problema y de brindarme su ayuda.
Saludos Yisnier.


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jul 3, 2006)

Hola!! hay una cosa que no especificaste y es que si tu tarjeta de video es integrada... me pondré en el caso de que sea integrada, puede que se haya inhabilitado la tarjeta de video, eso lo puedes ver en la bios... tambien es importante que veas la placa y hagas una revision ocular a la parte de alimentacion de la seccion de video y ver si tienes  algun condensador reventado, ya que tambien es muy probable que se te haya quemado.


----------



## yisnier (Jul 3, 2006)

Saludos sir rodrigo:
Muchas gracias por su atensión y sugerencia. Le cuento que efectivamente el video es Onboard y que revise los condensadores y no hay ninguno reventado. La PC es nueva, pero la tuve como tres meses sin usarla y entonces cuando la encendi arranco bien y cargo el sistema operativo pero como a la media hora de haber estado trabajando se me puso el monitor negro y me salio el mensaje NO SIGNAL. En cuanto a la inhabilitacion del video, cómo lo puedo ver en la BIOS?.

Muchas gracias nuevamente 
Yisnier.


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jul 4, 2006)

hola yisnier!! ¿has tratado de probar conectando otro monitor para ver si el problema es de emision de señal?... si es asi lo mejor sera que consigas una tarjeta de video, ojala con puerto agp la motherboard la reconocera de inmediato y podras entrar a la bios para ver si el problema se origino alli (eso es solo para saber si realmente la 1ª tarjeta esta quemada).-

   trata de probar con lo del monitor primero ya que es importante probar todas las soluciones posibles antes de dar por perdida la tarjeta de video.-


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 4, 2006)

Si la placa base esta mal el ordenador no arranca y sale el mensaje "no signal"

Como veras a medida que vamos probando desmontamos el ordenador, fijate como lo haces, es facil pero necesario.

Buscamos que el ordenador pite, eso nos indica que esta vivo, un ordenador puede funcionar sin la mitat de piezas.

Recuerda en desenchufas el ordenador cada vez que toquetees algo


Pasos:

1.- Aprieta todas las placas por si se han aflojado (No te pases)
Enciende ordenador

2.- Saca o mueve el puente frente a la pila con el ordenador desenchufado
Enciende ordenador

Ahora ya es quando ya te ves vencido

Desconecta los cables y alimentaciones de discos duros, disqueteras y CDROM

Prueba...

Saca tarjetas

Prueba....

Si tienes varios modulos de memoria saca uno 

Prueba

Cambia lo de conector

Pruebalo...

Si todavia no pita muy mal royo comentalo aqui como han ido la pruebas


----------



## saltapones (Jul 10, 2006)

Hola , como dijo tiopepe123 proba de esa forma pero yo me juego que es la memoria o el Motherboard, pero mas la memoria.  

Slds

Saltapones


----------



## jechu094 (Jun 1, 2008)

a mi me pasa lo mismo con una asrock ge pro m2, el problema es que la probe con 2 tarjetas de video (una de 32mb de 4x y otra de 128mb 8x que funciono antes en el pc como de 64) y no sirve, prove con otro monitor y tampoco, cambie todos los capacitores quemados y tampoco prove la memoria y el procesador en otro pc y si sirven, la fuente tambien sirve y el disco duro tambien la limpiè y prove con otro procesador y memoria

por obias razones es la board pero, se puede hacer algo para arreglar la board?

compraria otra nueva pero no se consiguen ya porque son ddr1

aqui dejo las caracteristicas:
asrock ge pro m2
socket 478 intel
ddr 1con dos slot de memoria
transmision agp de 4x 
2 puertos pci


----------

